# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El Gobierno eleva un 9% las subvenciones a las renovables, cogeneración y residuos para 2017

## F. Lázaro

Si había un sitio en el que se podía recortar, el Gobierno decide todo lo contrario. Ya nos podemos imaginar de donde va a salir el incremento de las subvenciones, habrá que prepararse para una nueva subida de la factura eléctrica el año que viene. Menos mal que decían que las renovables iban a bajar el precio de la electricidad jeje.









> http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/el...form=hootsuite
> 
> Por Redaccion - 07/12/2016
> 
> *El Ministerio de Energía, Turismo y Agenda Digital ha elevado un 8,7% la retribución (subvenciones) a las renovables, la cogeneración y los residuos para 2017*, con un incremento de 568,6 millones de euros, desde los 6.502,43 millones de euros que se abonarán en 2016 a los *7.071 millones de euros que destinará en 2017*.
> 
> Según consta en el borrador de propuesta de orden de revisión de los parámetros retributivos a las instalaciones de producción de energía a partir de fuentes renovables, cogeneración y residuos al que ha tenido acceso Europa Press, la principal partida corresponderá a la fotovoltaica, que percibirá un total de 2.530,7 millones de euros, 65,9 millones de euros más.
> 
> Por su parte, la retribución correspondiente a la eólica ascenderá a 1.476,8 millones de euros, con un incremento de 212 millones de euros, mientras que la termoeléctrica percibirá 1.337,2 millones de euros, 43,8 millones más.
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (10-dic-2016),Jonasino (10-dic-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Es que no ve ud. que los daneses y alemanes tienen la factura más barata de toda Europa?? Gracias a apostar por las renovables. Si seguimos echando billetes, como hacen ellos, al final, mediante un proceso mágico-progrecológico, lograremos energía barata, que no entiende ud.

----------


## termopar

Sr. Lázaro:

Esta vez no ha podido ser mas torticero, y de nuevo miente:

Miente porque no pone toda la noticia, donde se indica que en realidad son retribuciones disminuidas en exceso. Por tanto no va a subir la factura eléctrica. De hecho el superávit de estos años es precisamente por esto y lo único que se va a hacer es devolver parte de lo retenido como superávit.

Ya que usted no pone toda la noticia le ayudo en su defecto:




> [...]
> 
> Con esta orden, una vez que está próximo a finalizar el primer semiperiodo regulatorio, el Ministerio procederá a la revisión, con efectos a partir del 1 de enero de 2017, de las estimaciones de los ingresos estándar por la venta de energía en el mercado y de los parámetros directamente relacionados.
> 
> *Precios para el periodo*
> 
> Además, el Ministerio ha fijado sus estimaciones de precio para el periodo, con 42,13 euros por megavatio hora (MWh) para 2017, 41,65 euros por MWh para 2018 y 41,82 euros por MWh para 2019.
> 
> Respecto a los valores del precio estimado del mercado utilizados durante la restante vida útil regulatoria de las instalaciones tipo definidas a partir de 2019, se ha mantenido constante el valor de 52 euros por MWh considerado al establecer los parámetros retributivos para el semiperiodo regulatorio que finaliza en 2016.
> ...

----------


## Jonasino

Simple sugerencia: Si amplias el tamaño de la letra, lo pones en rojo etc aun se vería mas.....pero:

----------

embalses al 100% (10-dic-2016),F. Lázaro (11-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Usted tampoco necesita acompañar con una gracia cada comentario y lo hace siempre. Yo simplemente he subrayado lo que el sr lázaro es incapaz de ver o mostrar voluntariamente.  Ya que lo habitual es mostrar toda la referencia o la parte sustancial. En este caso,  se lo muestro con la claridad que en tamaño normal no fue capaz de trasladar.

----------


## perdiguera

Por qué será que eso de retribuciones disminuidas en exceso, me suena a despido en diferido. ¿Al final, se paga más o no?
Porque el magnífico diario dice que se paga más, pero otros dicen que no.
Yo estoy hecho un lío.
Pero ¿estamos subvencionando o no las renovables?

----------

F. Lázaro (11-dic-2016),Jonasino (11-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Se lo aclaro sr. Perdiguera, 

- A las renovables se les cortaron las primas sustancialmente y el gobierno se comprometió a darles unas primas suficientes para que tuviesen un beneficio ajustadito. 

- El gobierno se equivocó y les recortó más de lo justo. 

- Así que ahora reconocen parte del error y les devuelve lo comprometido con parte del superávit anual. 

- Por tanto, a nadie le subirá la factura por esta razón. 

Ahora lo entiende?

----------


## perdiguera

No lo entiendo. De verdad, parece que la noticia es que las subvenciones suben un 9%, pero Ud se empeña en decir que el recibo de la luz no subirá. Pero a mí me da lo mismo que suba o no, pero si no sube y tengo que pagar subvenciones, cuando a lo mejor yo no utilizo luz de ninguna compañía, salgo perjudicado y las eléctricas buenas, las que nos harán más grandes, se embolsan más de 568 millones de euros de incremento, es decir unos 13 € por español. No está mal.
Claro que si contamos el global de la subvención, a mí me toca pagar 161 €, joder, eso ya es un montón.

----------

F. Lázaro (11-dic-2016),Jonasino (11-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

No se preocupe sr. Perdiguera, 

Que si usted no contrata energía no pagará ninguna prima para las renovables , sin embargo si que pagará la construcción de centrales nucleares o el trasvase Tajo-Segura aunque usted no se beneficie de ello. Eso está mejor, eh?

----------


## perdiguera

¿Quiere decir que los que pagan solo son los que tienen conexión con compañías? En ese caso me toca pagar más de 161 €.
Mire Sr mío, Ud ha llamado mentiroso al Sr Lázaro, por el hecho de que ha puesto que las subvenciones a las renovables suben un 9% y eso es cierto, totalmente.
Por haberlo hecho, se merece una amonestación. En este caso y para que no se queje, pública.
Respecto a los otras presuntas subvenciones, ninguna son de este hilo. Y no toca aquí.

----------

F. Lázaro (11-dic-2016),Jonasino (11-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Se equivoca sr. Perdiguera. Yo le llamo mentiroso porque dice que va a subir la factura de la luz por la razón que encabeza el hilo



> [...]
> habrá que prepararse para una nueva subida de la factura eléctrica el año que viene.
> [...]


 y eso no es cierto (de hecho es muy probable que baje, pero eso ya se verá). Y pone una información tergiversada y cortada al gusto del sr. Lázaro para que así se entienda. 
Pero bueno, que tendría que ser él mismo el que defendiera su postura. Ahora viene usted a poner en mi boca y en la de los demás lo que usted quiera, como ha hecho otras veces, a desvariar y a  arropar a quien quiera.

Puedo yo amonestarle a usted? Porque ya son muchas las veces que se lo ha merecido.

----------


## Jonasino

> ¿Puedo yo amonestarle a usted? Porque ya son muchas las veces que se lo ha merecido.


Como siempre haciendo amigos....

----------

embalses al 100% (13-dic-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

> Se equivoca sr. Perdiguera. Yo le llamo mentiroso porque dice que va a subir la factura de la luz por la razón que encabeza el hilo
> 
>  y eso no es cierto (de hecho es muy probable que baje, pero eso ya se verá). Y pone una información tergiversada y cortada al gusto del sr. Lázaro para que así se entienda. 
> Pero bueno, que tendría que ser él mismo el que defendiera su postura. Ahora viene usted a poner en mi boca y en la de los demás lo que usted quiera, como ha hecho otras veces, a desvariar y a  arropar a quien quiera.
> 
> Puedo yo amonestarle a usted? Porque ya son muchas las veces que se lo ha merecido.


¿Y cómo sabe que no va a subir? ¿Acaso tiene una bola mágica o participa en los círculos dirigentes donde se toman las decisiones de subir los precios? A ver si al final va a ser Ud miembro dirigente de alguna empresa eléctrica, por supuesto renovable, o del partido en el poder y encargado de la política de precios eléctricos.
Yo lo que sí sé es que cada año, cada año sin faltar uno, el recibo eléctrico ha subido y mucho más que la inflacción.
Así que sigo manteniendo que ha llamado mentiroso al Sr. Lázaro y se merece la amonestación que le he dado.
Respecto a que me amoneste Ud, no tengo ningún problema, lo que no entiendo es porqué no lo hace si tantas veces lo merezco según Ud, claro.

----------

embalses al 100% (13-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

> ¿Y cómo sabe que no va a subir?


Cuando esté confirmado se lo diré. Mientras tanto, sólo es lo que dicta mi oración. 




> ¿Acaso tiene una bola mágica o participa en los círculos dirigentes donde se toman las decisiones de subir los precios?


A parte de que a usted le debería importar poco o nada, le diré que sigue fijándose en detalles insignificantes y no en la razón por la que usted ha salido a la palestra, me ha amonestado verbalmente y sigue defendiendo lo indefendible, como son las mentiras demostradas del sr. Lázaro.




> A ver si al final va a ser Ud miembro dirigente de alguna empresa eléctrica, por supuesto renovable, o del partido en el poder y encargado de la política de precios eléctricos.


Jajaja, puede seguir elucubrando si eso le divierte.




> Yo lo que sí sé es que cada año, cada año sin faltar uno, el recibo eléctrico ha subido y mucho más que la inflación.


Pues aprenda a ser eficiente y ahorre si tanto le pica la factura. Hay formas de hacer más con menos. 




> Así que sigo manteniendo que ha llamado mentiroso al Sr. Lázaro y se merece la amonestación que le he dado.


Sólo desde la ignorancia puede seguir manteniendo su discurso.

El hilo habla de una devolución que recupera el sector renovable y que generaba superávit en el otrora deficit de tarifa. Y que no afecta para nada en absoluto con la factura de la electricidad del próximo año. Si el señor Lázaro dice que por esta acción gubernamental la factura del año que viene va a subir, MIENTE rotundamente. Lo repetiré una y mil veces y no falto a la verdad ni tergiverso como su tutelado amigo que tira la piedra y esconde la mano.

Pero bueno, usted puede mantener la amonestación porque puede hacer lo que le de la gana, faltaría más; y yo podré seguir riéndome de su amonestación, si a usted no le importa.




> Respecto a que me amoneste Ud, no tengo ningún problema, lo que no entiendo es porqué no lo hace si tantas veces lo merezco según Ud, claro.


No se preocupe, no voy a perder más el tiempo con estas tonterías.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Insignificantes 568 millones de €? O 7071 millones? Eso cada año. Veo que Ud se fija en cosas más significantes.
Según yo lo veo, si hay déficit de tarifa pagamos los de a pie, si hay superávit el estado, es decir todos nosotros, le devolvemos dinero a las maravillosas renovables. Ellos nunca pierden. Y eso a Ud le pone a gusto o eso parece.
Respecto a su último párrafo, hace mucho tiempo que yo estoy perdiéndolo contestando tonterías y ya me he cansado.
Con Dios, Sr termopar.

----------

embalses al 100% (13-dic-2016),Jonasino (12-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Nooo, sr. Perdiguera, 

Insignificante es que yo piense o tenga algún motivo para pensar que el año que viene baje la factura de la luz. Que yo puse entre paréntesis y usted se pregunte por duplicado y le dedique la mitad de su respuesta.

Los millones que se dedican a cada una de las facetas de la política energética me preocupan, y mucho. Porque de ella dependen la eficiencia y muchos de los costes que tiene un país. 

Y también me preocupa e indigna que haya gente que mienta en foros públicos para influenciar en la opinión pública y en dichas políticas energéticas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A las renovables se les cortaron las primas sustancialmente y el gobierno se comprometió a darles *unas primas suficientes para que tuviesen un beneficio ajustadito*.


Es decir, que si no fuera por esas jugosas subvenciones... ruina.

Menudo chollo. El negocio del siglo. Renovables sí, pero no así.






> Los millones que se dedican a cada una de las facetas de la política energética me preocupan, y mucho.


Se nota... los 6.000 mill. de € que los consumidores han debido pagar por la moratoria nuclear, o los casi 200.000 mill. de € que se han hipotecado durante 25 años 'ordeñando' a los consumidores a base de impuestos para subvencionar las energías de Régimen Especial, de las que la solar y la eólica son las que se llevan la mejor parte del pastel. Una pequeña selección de dónde han ido a parar las subvenciones a la solar y la eólica:




> http://www.libertaddigital.com/econo...il-1276394681/
> 
> *España, líder en energía solar… ¡producida con gasoil!*
> 
> 2010-06-08
> 
> El 25% de las plantas solares no estaban completadas en septiembre de 2008, fecha límite para beneficiarse de suculentas primas. Pero la productividad del sector se disparó en 2009. ¿Cómo es posible? *Muchas generaron electricidad con gasoil, no sólo de noche, sino también de día*.
> 
> Este tipo de fraude está siendo investigado por el Ministerio de Industria y la Comisión Nacional de la Energía (CNE). De hecho, un reciente informe interno elaborado por el departamento que dirige Miguel Sebastián califica de *"masivo" el supuesto fraude detectado en 2008*.
> ...





> http://elpais.com/elpais/2015/04/20/...47_592233.html
> 
> *Vientos de corrupción*
> 
> *El caso de las comisiones de parques eólicos, una consecuencia de la ‘burbuja’ de las renovables.*
> 
> 21 ABR 2015 - 00:00 CEST
> 
> Hacienda ha elaborado un informe de 94 páginas en el que ofrece indicios detallados del pago de comisiones para acelerar la autorización de parques eólicos en la comunidad de Castilla y León. El volumen detectado de presuntos sobornos o cohechos está en torno a los 110 millones de euros e implica tanto a eléctricas conocidas como a sociedades instrumentales creadas con el fin de acceder a la subvención.






> me preocupa e indigna que haya gente que mienta en foros públicos para influenciar en la opinión pública y en dichas políticas energéticas.


Puede empezar por aplicárselo vd. mismo. Consejos vendo que para mí no tengo.

----------

embalses al 100% (13-dic-2016),Jonasino (12-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Buenos dias Sr. Lázaro:

Por fín sale del inframundo, y no ha salido para explicar sus falsas aseveraciones, sino para esparcir escorias allí donde más le duele.

*Su grado de veracidad es nulo* así que tendrá que volver a explicar de dónde obtiene esos datos en los que usted no indica su fuente fidedigna (me refiero a lo que usted vuelve a comentar): 


> ...o los casi 200.000 mill. de € que se han hipotecado durante 25 años 'ordeñando' a los consumidores a base de impuestos para subvencionar las energías de Régimen Especial, de las que la solar y la eólica son las que se llevan la mejor parte del pastel.


 Lo dicen las normas de este foro. 

Y para aclarar más su frase, especifique cual es ese periodo de 25 años al que usted se refiere exactamente y lo que corresponde a la solar y a la eólica, y si no le importa, sería interesante también saber lo que le corresponde a la cogeneración (no renovable) que está dentro del régimen especial, por favor.

Por que yo tengo los datos nacionales ofrecidos por la CNMV (CNE) y son muy inferiores a los que usted comenta.

Por último, tendré que darle la razón en sus ejemplos de corrupción en España. Lamentables. Parece ser que es imposible no estar rodeados de embusteros, defraudadores, embaucadores, corruptos que empañan todo lo que tocan. Gente joven como usted debería tomar nota, tratar de no meterse en las cloacas y ser lo más honesto posible.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por fín sale del inframundo, y no ha salido para explicar sus falsas aseveraciones, sino para esparcir escorias allí donde más le duele.
> 
> *Su grado de veracidad es nulo* así que tendrá que volver a explicar de dónde obtiene esos datos en los que usted no indica su fuente fidedigna (me refiero a lo que usted vuelve a comentar):  Lo dicen las normas de este foro. 
> 
> Y para aclarar más su frase, especifique cual es ese periodo de 25 años al que usted se refiere exactamente y lo que corresponde a la solar y a la eólica, y si no le importa, sería interesante también saber lo que le corresponde a la cogeneración (no renovable) que está dentro del régimen especial, por favor.
> 
> Por que yo tengo los datos nacionales ofrecidos por la CNMV (CNE) y son muy inferiores a los que usted comenta.


Es vd. muy dado a llamar los demás de mentirosos, manipuladores, tergiversadores, y dedicar toda clase de epítetos nada agradables a todo el que no piensa como usted, pero aún no le he visto aportar nada que avale sus tesis. Es lo único a lo que puede aferrarse, ante la falta de argumentos sólo quedan las descalificaciones al contrario. Ya lo dice el refrán. Cuánta razón lleva Schopenhauer en la estrategema final de su libro _Dialéctica erística o el arte de tener razón_

Muestre de una vez esos datos de los que tanto alardea pero nunca ha mostrado, mucho hablar y exigir fuentes a los demás pero no aporta usted ni una sola prueba, ni un solo dato… por la boca muere el pez. Demuéstreme que miento, aquí espero. Aquí tiene termopar, más datos:




> http://www.libremercado.com/2014-05-...es-1276519369/
> 
> *El Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo cifra en 198.824 millones de euros el importe de los incentivos que habrán recibido a lo largo de toda su vida útil las instalaciones de renovables y cogeneración del país*, de los que ya se ha pagado un 28%, si bien aún queda un 72%, o 142.530 millones, por desembolsar.
> 
> Estas cifras aparecen recogidas en la memoria económica a la que ha tenido acceso Europa Press del real decreto de renovables remitido por Industria al Consejo de Estado, en el que se fija un nuevo mecanismo de retribución con una rentabilidad razonable antes de impuestos del 7,5%. A efectos prácticos, el recorte anual en primas es de 1.700 millones.
> 
> Hasta la fecha, señala Industria, se han pagado 56.294 millones a estas tecnologías, de los que 15.400 millones se han destinado a la eólica, 12.917 millones a la cogeneración, 14.617 millones a la fotovoltaica, 4.263 millones a la hidráulica y 2.640 millones a la termosolar.
> 
> De los 142.530 millones que quedan por pagar, 64.234 millones irán a la fotovoltaica, 31.553 millones a la termosolar, 19.300 millones a la eólica, 14.900 millones a la cogeneración, 6.459 millones a la biomasa y 3.170 millones al tratamiento de residuos.





> Fuente: El País


Más de las 3/4 partes de las subvenciones al Régimen Especial se lo llevan calentito sus tan queridas renovables, la solar y la eólica son las que se llevan la mejor parte del pastel, 100.000 millones de € una y 35.000 millones la otra. ¿Es perceptor de parte de esas subvenciones?

¿Miente el Min. de Industria? ¿Miente la CNMC? 
La verdad absoluta sólo la posee vd, y nadie más.
De qué me suenan este tipo de actitudes...






En fin, que paso de perder más tiempo en este asunto.

----------

embalses al 100% (13-dic-2016),Jonasino (12-dic-2016),perdiguera (12-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Bien, Sr. Lázaro, por fin dice usted la verdad y no como antes, 

Le recuerdo que en este hilo anterior (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...347#post142347), sólo se refería a las renovables (más adelante concretaba, la solar y a la eólica) y decía usted que recibirían 200.000 millones de euros hasta el final de su vida útil.

Parece ser que hizo efecto en aquella ocasión que le llamase mentiroso, ha rectificado y ahora habla con más corrección y sin tergiversar los datos. Esperemos también que en este hilo también reconozca su nueva falsedad (la corrección de la nueva retribución no conlleva la subida de la factura el año que viene)

Si nos atenemos a los datos que usted tiene y yo tengo, que son los mismos, la solar y la eólica recibirán primas por 140.000 millones de euros, mucho menos de lo que usted decía antes, nada menos que 60.000 millones. A ver si no vuelve a usar la cifra de 200.000 millones para las renovables.

A usted le parecerá mucho las primas que van a recibir las instalaciones antiguas, pero eran tecnologías nuevas que ahora ya han madurado y las nuevas instalaciones no requieren de dichas primas o estas son mucho menores dependiendo de la tecnología. Y el precio mayorista ha bajado bastante compensando las primas pagadas.

Lo que sí le voy a decir es otro error que comete, comparar sólo los 6000 millones de la moratoria nuclear con las primas a renovables. Si usted tiene que comparar equitativamente, no solo debe introducir esos costes que se introdujeron por unas nucleares no terminadas. Debe introducir parte de la construcción de todas las nucleares hechas en España, las subvenciones del combustible nuclear, costes de posibles accidentes, parte de los costes de desmantelamiento de las centrales y los costes de almacenamiento de sus residuos. Todo eso lo pagamos con nuestros impuestos más los CTC´s que en gran parte corresponden a la nuclear. Así estaría comparando correctamente. Está usted de acuerdo, o ha sido de nuevo un error o manipulación? 

Finalmente, me imagino que a usted todas estas subvenciones a las renovables le parecerán injustas, yo reconozco que algún error se cometió por parte del gobierno, puesto que éste no estimó correctamente la velocidad de innovación que hubo en el 2007, principalmente en la fotovoltaica y por ello se acercaron todo tipo de inversores a especular ya que la rentabilidad rápidamente se incrementó, y los bancos daban créditos a cualquiera avalado por el BOE.

Con respecto a si yo recibo estas subvenciones? NO

Las siguientes preguntas ya las he contestado.

Y sobre verdades absolutas y actitudes , yo al menos no insinuaré que usted es un nazi como a mí me hace mostrando esa imagen, solo le llamaré mentiroso o tergiversador cuando mienta o engañe. Y de nuevo lo ha vuelto a hacer al principio de este hilo.

----------


## termopar

Y ahora le voy a explicar las subvenciones que recibe la nuclear, porque sé que usted no lo va a hacer:

Y le voy a mostrar varios estudios El primero lo tiene en esta referencia:

https://www.greentechmedia.com/artic...vs.-Renewables



Donde se puede observar que de media anual se gasta en EEUU 3500 Millones de dolares de 1947 a 1999, es decir, en total: *182.000 millones de dolares*. Teniendo en cuenta que nuestros reactores nucleares, la mayoría son de tecnología americana, el ejemplo le puede servir.

Pero si no está de acuerdo con esta referencia, le pondré otra más amigable, de la world nuclear association: http://www.world-nuclear.org/informa...nal-costs.aspx



Como usted puede ver y calcular cada año se han gastado 6000 millones o más en subsidios desde 1975 a 2005, es decir: *180.000 Millones de dolares*. Evidentemente si tomamos más de esos 30 años, más subsidios aparecerían. si lo calculamos para la vida útil de centrales nucleares de 40 años, significaría *240.000 millones de dolares*

y una tabla comparativa con subvenciones a otras tecnologías:



Son subvenciones que luego le han servido a EEUU y otros países para exportar sus centrales nucleares. España quiso ser pionera en la tecnología solar y eólica, y ahora exporta sus productos. Esto requiere un esfuerzo que se recupera con creces, abaratando el precio de la electricidad y exportando tecnología, siempre que no se corten las alas por parte del gobierno como se ha hecho últimamente. Entonces sí que sería dinero tirado a la basura. 

Además en las renovables han sido subsidios más altos pero muy temporales, y la tecnología ha madurado en mucho menor tiempo que la nuclear, que sigue necesitando grandes subsidios para desarrollarse.

----------


## Jonasino

¿Es que siempre tiene que dejar la última palabra con sus embustes y sandeces?
Apliquese el cuento Sr.Cierrahilos:

----------


## termopar

Jajajaja, Sr. Jonasino, ya se que a usted le gusta dejar la última palabra en casi todos los hilos, basta con mirar la pagina principal de los foros. Déjenos algunas migas a los demás.

Pero no se preocupe, no se ponga nervioso porque gran parte de las primas a las renovables (solar y eólica) sólo le quedan aproximadamente 13 años de amortización. Ya le dije que era temporal, y después ya no tendrá que pagar en la factura esa partida, quizás por desmantelamientos o almacenes de residuos de nucleares o por otras nuevas técnicas, pero no por lo que tanto le martiriza.

----------


## Jonasino

> Jajajaja, Sr. Jonasino




El que ría el último reirá mejor, aunque es dificil competir con alguien que goza de "una salud de hierro"...

----------


## pablovelasco

Pues ya está, dentro de poco la factura de la luz caerá en picado, como ha pasado en los países qué más han apostado por estas fuentes de energía, como todo el mundo sabe. Ya veréis la factura alemana y danesa de este año, va a ser tan barata que se va a poner a precio de Bulgaria.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-dic-2016),Jonasino (15-dic-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero no se preocupe, no se ponga nervioso porque gran parte de las primas a las renovables (solar y eólica) sólo le quedan aproximadamente 13 años de amortización. Ya le dije que era temporal, y después ya no tendrá que pagar en la factura esa partida, *quizás por desmantelamientos o almacenes de residuos de nucleares* o por otras nuevas técnicas, pero no por lo que tanto le martiriza.


Lo que demuestra (una vez más) que no tiene ni idea de lo que habla. Las centrales nucleares ya pagan dos impuestos al respecto por producción y almacenamiento de residuos, algunas CCAA pretenden encima cobrar esos mismos impuestos de manera redundante como en el caso de Cataluña. Léete el BOE anda y lo referente al respecto sobre el PGRR. La gestión de residuos nucleares y el desmantelamiento ya está previsto, ya se paga por ello. Las que se llevan las primas, son otras.

Sobre su anterior comentario, el de las subvenciones que recibe la nuclear, es tan peregrina la comparación que hace que me abstento si quiera de comentarla. No tengo tiempo para chorradas. Algún día se acordará si su _salud de hierro_ se lo permite...

----------

embalses al 100% (15-dic-2016),Jonasino (15-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Qué recalcitrante es usted!,

En mi respuesta primero digo "quizás", y lo digo porque parece que quizás sepa más de lo que usted debe saber.

Y lo que yo se es que según la secretaría de estado de energía (http://www.minetad.gob.es/energia/nu...anciacion.aspx), el coste estimado de desmantelamiento (ya veremos) es de 18,500 Millones de Euros de los cuales a las eléctricas en 33 años sólo se les ha facturado 4600 Millones de euros (31-dic-2015).

Me quiere usted decir que si cuando las eléctricas tienen beneficios solo se les cobra el 25% cuando ya no produzcan van a pagar el resto? Usted a parte de poco informado me parece un poco iluso. Y por eso dije que "quizás" acabemos pagando nosotros el resto de lo que deberían pagar las eléctricas. 

Recuerde: las autopistas radiales no nos iban a costar nada, el rescate bancario no nos costaría nada. Y así con todo. Se perfectamente lo que pone el BOE y se perfectamente la cantidad ridícula que se ha incluído en 33 años. A este ritmo "quizás" dentro de 90 años, si las eléctricas existen, se acabará pagando el coste de desmantelamiento. Usted debe creérselo porque lo dice el BOE, no?

Y por el resto de su contestación, no hace mucho decía usted que yo no aportaba datos, pero cuando los doy, usted no los quiere leer ni contestar.....¡Viva la hipocresía!!!

----------

